# Tower Trax ATV Park



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Going to check out the new park on Sept 12th. Let me know if anyone will be out there. We can hook up and put some names/faces together.
If anyone has been there, let me know how it was/what to expect. I hear they are doing work and adding new trails all the time. There is even talk of moving NATS there. I think it is bigger than Mud Creek.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmmm if they do that we might be more inticed to go.... since it wont be as long of a drive. and more room. I havent been the last 2 years b/c I didnt feel like driving 8-9 hours to try and fight my way thru 15,000 drunk people... lol


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

As of right now the park is mainly a trail park. One hole was dug by the well and another area was just ceared and has good mud. As far as what I consider good mud there is only 3 spots at this place with it. It's pretty much 2700 acres of trail. I live 12 min from it and I told the owner to call me once he's burned about 600 gallons of fuel in his dozer and backhoe digging holes. Right now we haven't had much rain so I wouldn't recommend going at all especially for 20 bucks a bike. I told the guy running the place for mudders if they charge over 10 bucks it's a ripoff. Several times I've been on my motorcycles and I see ticked off people asking for their money back. This place due to it's sheer size is 99% trail 1% mud. With a good rain it does increase to 2% mud. I would rather go get in my pond and ride the land across the street from my place it has better mud. The owner is supposed to be stepping up to the plate and alot of work would have to be done before nats would touch this place. I think that's a rumor someone has conjured up in a fitful dream.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah..... Yeah, I dont see Scott Moving Nats, unless he buys a crap load of more land to add to the HL park... then he might.


----------

